# [gelöst] emerge libreoffice bricht ab

## uhai

```
rm -f /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/sdk/classes/win/unowinreg.dll && ln /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/distdir/185d60944ea767075d27247c3162b3bc-unowinreg.dll /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/sdk/classes/win/unowinreg.dll && touch -hr /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/distdir/185d60944ea767075d27247c3162b3bc-unowinreg.dll /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/sdk/classes/win/unowinreg.dll

rm -f /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/share/registry/oo-ldap.xcd.sample && ln /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/officecfg/registry/schema/oo-ldap.xcd.sample /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/share/registry/oo-ldap.xcd.sample && touch -hr /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/officecfg/registry/schema/oo-ldap.xcd.sample /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/share/registry/oo-ldap.xcd.sample

rm -f /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/share/registry/oo-ad-ldap.xcd.sample && ln /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/officecfg/registry/schema/oo-ad-ldap.xcd.sample /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/share/registry/oo-ad-ldap.xcd.sample && touch -hr /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/officecfg/registry/schema/oo-ad-ldap.xcd.sample /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/share/registry/oo-ad-ldap.xcd.sample

[build PKG] officecfg_tools

ln: failed to create hard link ‘/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/sdk/classes/win/unowinreg.dll’ => ‘/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/distdir/185d60944ea767075d27247c3162b3bc-unowinreg.dll’: Operation not permitted

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/work/libreoffice-4.1.3.2/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/sdk/classes/win/unowinreg.dll] Error 1

```

Anscheinend kann emerge den hard link nicht erstellen - was kann ich da tun?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Fri Nov 08, 2013 2:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arfe

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-973908.html

Bitte vorher im Forum genau hinschauen. Das Thema wurde bereits mehrmals behandelt!

----------

## uhai

@arfe: Da bricht libreoffice beim touch-Befehl ab (Error 1)  - jetzt könnte ich sagen "lies mal genau, was in den posts steht bevor Du antwortest...." 

Selbstverständlich habe ich die Forensuche bemüht... ich denke aber, dass dieser post einen anderen Fehler beschreibt.

Bei mir ist das ein Hard Link... Wieso kann emerge als root keine hard Link erstellen?

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei mir ist das ein Hard Link... Wieso kann emerge als root keine hard Link erstellen?

 

vielleicht weil der emerge process beim kompilieren nicht als root läuft?

----------

## uhai

@firefly: Ich starte emerge immer als root in der Konsole.

@arfe: Hat trotzdem mit FEATURES="-userpriv" emerge -v app-office/libreoffice geklappt...?! Verstehe ich zwar immer noch nicht, aber danke für den Tip und nimm mir die Bemerkung bitte nicht übel....

uhai

----------

## mv

Bei mir bricht libreoffice fast jedesmal mit irgendeinem anderen Fehler ab - beim nächsten Mal geht es dann. Ich vermute, in deren Makefile herrscht fürchterliches Chaos. Wenn man neu emerget, geht es meistens, und wenn man ccache benutzt - was man sowieso immer tun sollte - verliert man dabei auch kaum Zeit.

----------

## arfe

 *mv wrote:*   

> Bei mir bricht libreoffice fast jedesmal mit irgendeinem anderen Fehler ab - beim nächsten Mal geht es dann. Ich vermute, in deren Makefile herrscht fürchterliches Chaos. Wenn man neu emerget, geht es meistens, und wenn man ccache benutzt - was man sowieso immer tun sollte - verliert man dabei auch kaum Zeit.

 

In der neuen libreoffice Version als stable geht es nur mit FEATURES="-userpriv" emerge -v app-office/libreoffice. Ein wiederholtes emerge bringt rein gar nichts.

----------

## arfe

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @arfe: Hat trotzdem mit FEATURES="-userpriv" emerge -v app-office/libreoffice geklappt...?! Verstehe ich zwar immer noch nicht, aber danke für den Tip und nimm mir die Bemerkung bitte nicht übel....
> 
> 

 

Kein Problem.

----------

